# Tổng đại lý chuyên bán và  thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter giá rẻ chính hãng



## Thuanhailongvan (19/11/20)

*TỔNG ĐẠI LÝ VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN INVERTER GIÁ RẺ NHẤT MIỀN NAM.*


Công nghệ Inverter được xem là tiên tiến và hiện đại nhất hiện nay. Công nghệ này ứng dụng để kiểm soát công suất của thiết bị nhằm tránh hao phí năng lượng không từ đó giúp tiết kiệm những chi phí không đáng có trong việc tiêu thụ điện năng máy lạnh. Vì thế, xu hướng lựa chọn và thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter cho nhiều không gian lớn nhỏ phục vụ cho việc kinh doanh ngày càng được chủ đầu tư quan tâm.
Xem thêm: tong-dai-ly-va-thi-cong-may-lanh-am-tran-inverter-gia-re-nhat-mien-nam.html







_Hình ảnh thực tế kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân đang thi công dàn lạnh máy lạnh âm trần Inverter_





_Hình ảnh thực tế Hải Long Vân thi công hoàn thành dàn nóng máy lạnh âm trần Inverter_

Xem thêm: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất









*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN INVERTER CÓ NHỮNG MẶT LỢI VÀ HẠN CHẾ GÌ?*

*Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter vì sao lại được ưa chuộng?*
Điều đầu tiên mà máy lạnh âm trần Inverter ghi điểm với người tiêu dùng đó là khả năng tiết kiệm điện của nó.

Khi bạn chọn mức nhiệt độ mình muốn thì máy lạnh sẽ hoạt động hết công suất để đạt được nhiệt độ đó, sau đó máy sẽ tự động giảm công suất, do đó có thể tiết kiệm điện năng.
Công nghệ Inverter sẽ mang lại cảm giác dễ chịu hơn khi thiết bị hoạt động, tạo không khí dễ chịu và máy vận hành ở mức êm, yên tĩnh, không ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của bạn.
Với công nghệ này, lượng điện năng tiêu thụ của bạn được tiết kiệm lên đến 40-50%, giúp bạn giảm được một phần chi phí về điện năng hàng tháng.

*ặt hạn chế của việc thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter có gì đáng chú ý?*

Do tích hợp công nghệ Inverter nên giá thành của sản phẩm sẽ cao hơn từ 1 – 2 triệu so với dòng Tiêu chuẩn bình thường.
Lưu ý khi lắp đặt nên chọn dư từ 0.5hp – 1.0hp để máy có thể hoạt động bền bỉ hơn và tăng tuổi thọ của máy.








*NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO ĐỂ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN INVERTER?*

Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter hiện tại còn là một dòng máy lạnh khá mới ở thị trường Việt Nam, vì thế mà hầu như chỉ có những thương hiệu lớn, thật sự chất lượng mới phân phối và sản xuất sản phẩm này. Cho nên, bất kể là bạn lựa chọn hãng nào trong 5 cái tên dưới đây, cũng đều là tốt và phù hợp với bạn.

Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter Daikin 1.5hp – 6.5hp: 19.550.000đ – 48.650.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter Mitsubishi Heavy 2.0hp – 5.5hp: 27.900.000đ – 53.500.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter LG 2.0hp – 5.5hp: 21.200.000đ – 36.500.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter Panasonic 2.0hp – 5.5hp: 26.100.000đ – 46.300.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter Toshiba 1.5hp – 6.5hp: 22.500.000đ – 40.600.000đ








*TỔNG ĐẠI LÝ VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN INVERTER GIÁ RẺ NHẤT MIỀN NAM LÀ ĐƠN VỊ NÀO?*

Khi đã quyết định mua máy lạnh âm trần Inverter thì điều tiếp theo bạn quan tâm là tìm một địa chỉ thật uy tín và chuyên nghiệp để mua và thi công.

Chúng tôi, dịch vụ điện lạnh Hải Long Vân luôn tự tin là tổng đại lý và thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter chính hãng giá sỉ nói riêng và các sản phẩm máy lạnh khác nói chung chuyên nghiệp nhất. Cam kết mang đến cho bạn sản phẩm với mức giá rẻ, cạnh tranh nhất trên thị trường, bảo đảm hàng chuẩn chất lượng, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.

Về đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter, kinh nghiệm dày dặn trên 7 năm, chuyên thầu cho nhiều công trình lớn như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, biệt thự liền kề,… (tham khảo tại ĐÂY để biết thêm về những công trình đó). Chắc chắn, chúng tôi sẽ mang đến cho bạn một không gian sống và làm việc tốt nhất!

















*KẾT LUẬN.*

Lưu ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán tổng chi phí thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter nhanh chóng, chính xác và hoàn toàn miễn phí.
Hải Long Vân là *tổng đại lý và thi công *máy lạnh âm trần Inverter giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhất tại quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Bình Thạnh, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, Phú Nhuận, Bình Tân, huyện Nhà Bè, Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Cần Giờ, và các tỉnh lân cận như Long An, Tiền Giang, Đồng Nai, Bình Dương,… với sự uy tín và quyền lợi của khách hàng được đặt lên hàng đầu. Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi khi bạn có nhu cầu nhé!
Nguồn link tham khảo:  Đại lý chính thức & thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất


----------

